# HOW COLD IS IT where you are



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

well for us 49 is WINTER,
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/channel?section=weather/forecast&id=5750624

or as *I tell friends from out of state when ask whats the weather like there?*

*let me tell ya, IT'd be cold enough, IT'd make a pingquin walk "funny"*!rolling :rolling:

or else it's

Just remember what that Polar Bear said at the (your city) zoo last week,

"'*look all you want folks, but i don't care what that sign says about me*,

*I'AM COLD*:lol: !rolling


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

its 8 degrees in boise idaho. its days like this i wonder why i work outside . . . . . . . . i should get paid more.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a mild 80 degrees here...:flaiming


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How cold is it?

It's so cold, my words froze in mid-air, fell to the ground and shattered like crystal.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

On my way to work yesterday morning the temperature gauge in my truck was at a frosty 1 degree. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We had a low of 36 overnight... It's a cool 67 right now at the beach.

These darn harsh California winters.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Noticed it made it to 83 degrees while I was mowing. Got chilly last night though, down to 68.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

It was -18 Saturday in central Wi where I went to watch other people ice fish. It was 6 this morning just North of Milwaukee when I woke up.

Hold it ...

Why is this funny?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It got down to 12 last night and it is a balmy 37 now.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll take 10 degrees over a hurricane any day
sorry guys
( I do love FLA though)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

davring said:


> Noticed it made it to 83 degrees while I was mowing. Got chilly last night though, down to 68.


mowing?? in january?? :lol:

good ole' florida


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

at this moment it is 34 in DFW area (NW Tarrant county) with a wind chill of
25.....winter storm watch looming for late thursday & friday morning...
freezing rain & sleet very possible.....

i took a vacation day tonight.....don't feel like playing in the ice
on the commute home fri morn if this advisery comes true...


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

It's in the low 20's right now. Got down to the single digits overnight though.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

Snoofie said:


> It's in the low 20's right now. Got down to the single digits overnight though.


even a GOOD looking woman in a bikini couldn't get my temperture up,:hurah: :hurah:


----------

